# A little off the wall maybe



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Lotus Esprit. I have always liked them and now I find:

1999 GT3 spec. 9000 miles on the clock, a shade under 22K

As I have no experience of Loti (apart from the humiliation of trying to extract my 6' 3" frame out of an Elise in the showroom) I'd appreciate thoughts, good and bad..

Cheers,

Mart.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is that one of the V8's??

Nice motor either way 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

We'll see.. still thinking.

A certain person is trying to sway me the 'Z' way


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> We'll see.. still thinking.
> 
> A certain person is trying to sway me the 'Z' way Â


Now who could that be?? Tell him to pi$$ off. You don't want a Jap wagon  ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Lots of trouble, usually serious


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

A mate of a mate had one. The engine block cracked. Dead.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like you're right guys.

Having done some snooping, even the Esprit forums say that they are a pain in the arse to own most of the time.

*sigh* and Sharon Stone made them look so nice in Basic Insinct 

Ah well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Guy a few doors down from me has a 70's Esprit.

Morris Marina Door handles. :-X


----------

